# Recent finds,looking for info.....



## Goosepimp (Oct 5, 2019)

Dont know any true value of these but if anyone has any interest let me know


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 5, 2019)

Man you're killing it with these finds, there are some really nice ones there!  I don't know about value for these, but that Rattler Oil bottle from Phoenix is definitely going to be pretty desirable, and two of the hutchinson bottles are listed as Rare (less than 10 known) on Hutchbook.com.  Never seen those US Public Health Service bottles before, those are really cool.  The Glyco-heroin bottles aren't terribly rare to my knowledge, but they tend to do relatively well on Ebay.  And while the two blue bottles are relatively common they're still attractive enough to be desirable, especially the ink bottle.


----------



## yacorie (Oct 5, 2019)

Hutches are always nice but I agree I like the rattler oil.  Whether designed for rattle snakes or not that’s obviously what comes to mind.

a quick eBay search has one of these listed for 400 dollars.  Not sure if it’s yours but that’s way more money than I would have anticipated but that might just be pie in the sky


----------



## Goosepimp (Oct 5, 2019)

I really appreciate your insight. I'm not a bottle collector so I'm trying to find them a home


----------



## Willington Glass (Oct 9, 2019)

Great finds.  The Rattler Oil, in particular, is desirable.  In my personal data base, I have 3 examples of the 4 3/4" size selling, between 2009 & 2014 (E-Bay & Glass Works), for $40 to $100, with a single 3 1/2" example selling in on E-Bay in 2015 for $146.  The Stafford's Ink usually sells for $10 - $25, depending on condition.


----------



## GritsGal (Nov 13, 2019)

I’m dying to see the bottle but I can’t get attachment to open.


----------

